# My Andreja and Rocky set up



## E61 (Apr 1, 2010)

Here is my setup


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Love the Andreja! How is it for consistency and do the temps fluctuate a lot? Doing some training on one of these machines in the new year but never used one, would like to know a bit about how it operates if possible


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Very very nice.


----------

